# After Hillary Interview, FBI Director to Make a Statement Tuesday



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Will it be a straight out statement that no charges will be recommended? I am leaning that way. :sad2:



> FBI Director James Comey will make a statement Tuesday at 11 am eastern from headquarters in Washington D.C. He will also take questions from reporters. Over the weekend the FBI interviewed former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, one of the final steps in the ongoing criminal investigation into alleged mishandling of classified information.


BREAKING: After Hillary Interview, FBI Director to Make a Statement Tuesday - Katie Pavlich


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Undoubtedly! No wrong doing found. Move along citizen. Nothing to look at here. Plus Hildabeast said she would like Lynch to stay on as AG. All the favors and money have been exchanged. The nation has just experienced the latest Potomac two step. It's a dandy.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Forget that stuff. Change the channel, the game's on.

God help us.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder how many of the voting machines will be rigged by the SEIU to run in hildabeast's favor like they were for o'nutless.
No worry now, there would be no invest or charges if she walks from this, SEIU will be with impunity the 21'st century "plumbers" and accompaning immunity.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Breaking Live: FBI investigation nearing completion. 152 of the emails in question contained classified information. FBI believes there was no intentional misconduct in connection with the emails, and there is no clear evidence of such. They did discover carelessness in Clinton's conduct. 

The investigation results are referred to DOJ, with the finding that they do not have a prosecutable case, and no charges should be brought.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

I can't freaking believe it. This is b.s. .
He recommends"no prosecution".
This country has gone to hell.
I bet they'd prosecute anyone else.
I'm so mad I wanna cuss out every govt employee in the country.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

essdub said:


> I can't freaking believe it. This is b.s. .
> He recommends"no prosecution".
> This country has gone to hell.
> I bet they'd prosecute anyone else.
> I'm so mad I wanna cuss out every govt employee in the country.


I agree. Corruption is going to be the end of the nation.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

This govt is a bad joke. Real Americans do not want to put up with this b.s.
If she gets elected, we're screwed SO bad. 
Traitors, dirty rotten traitors. They don't deserve to be called Americans


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gross negligence? Try wanton disregard.

He gave the reason why she should be prosecuted and how it would be a slam dunk, and then said no prosecutor would pursue it? 

This is nothing if it is not but more proof we now live under tyranny and arbitrary rule.


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

This is gonna get ugly for people like us


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Gross negligence? Try wanton disregard.
> 
> He gave the reason why she should be prosecuted and how it would be a slam dunk, and then said no prosecutor would pursue it?
> 
> This is nothing if it is not but more proof we now live under tyranny and arbitrary rule.


Talking out both sides of the mouth.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

This is why the government hates organized crime, to much competition.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I saw someone post something elsewhere that summed up my thoughts..."Too late to get justice out of the system, but too early to start shooting." Something to the affect, but accurate in my mind.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Geez, I turned the channel and almost threw up. The POS obummer was campaigning someplace and that witch was sitting behind him. With that crap eaten grin on her face nodding her head to everything he said. How much more of this BS can I watch??


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

The hacker that got into Hillary's server will probably be found on a park bench after"committing suicide"

The last remaining confidence I had in our system/our govt has been eliminated(except law enforcement and military - and Not ALL of them)
Not that I had much left anymore


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I was going to vote for Gary Johnson but I might just vote for Trump now. I don't care who's president as long as its not Hillary.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I was going to vote for Gary Johnson but I might just vote for Trump now. I don't care who's president as long as its not Hillary.


I was going Constitution Party, but now...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Denton said:


> I was going Constitution Party, but now...


I understand. As distasteful as it is I would rather vote for Trump and see Trump win than to vote for Johnson and see Hillary win.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Unfortunately it is going to be where we HAVE to vote for Trump in order to keep Hillary out. I pray for the day where I can vote FOR someone rather than AGAINST someone.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

The only statement the FBI director should be giving is his resignation.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2016)

Unbelievable


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I was going Constitution Party, but now...


No matter the captain of the Titanic. This ship is going down. Alas, I will cast my last tiniest hope and vote for Trump. At least it will be entertaining as we slip below the waves.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I was going to vote for Gary Johnson but I might just vote for Trump now. I don't care who's president as long as its not Hillary.


I believe that you are among quite a few folks that are planning to do the same. This outright corruption will also attract some Sanders voters to Trump.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Will Hillary 2016 buttons be consided the mark of the beast?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Will Hillary 2016 buttons be consided the mark of the beast?


I thought that your social security number was the mark?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> No matter the captain of the Titanic. This ship is going down. Alas, I will cast my last tiniest hope and vote for Trump. At least it will be entertaining as we slip below the waves.


I hope at the very least Trump makes the road to the WH miserable for her. I hope he stirs shit up so bad it's like a tornado.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I believe that you are among quite a few folks that are planning to do the same. This outright corruption will also attract some Sanders voters to Trump.


I'm in the group of Sanders supporters that will be voting for Trump. Sure Donald is a bit of a sleazy businessman, but Hillary is an outright criminal.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Leonard said:


> I'm in the group of Sanders supporters that will be voting for Trump. Sure Donald is a bit of a sleazy businessman, but Hillary is an outright criminal.


A SANDERS SUPPORTER? Do tell us why Leonard.

(Slippy' s day just got better!!!)


----------



## Leonard (Jul 1, 2016)

Slippy said:


> A SANDERS SUPPORTER? Do tell us why Leonard.
> 
> (Slippy' s day just got better!!!)


I guess I just like the idea of shaking up our broken political system! I guess Trump would also be a good man for that job!


----------

